# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  سودان المريخ وزعيمه المفدي VS الاهلي مدني

## احمر مكة

*يخوض مريخ السودان وزعيمه المفدي وسيد البلد الاصلي 
مباراته ضد اهيلي مدني ضمن مباريات الدوري المممتاز حيث يسير المريخ بتوفيق الله بصوره ممتازه 
نحو الصداره باذن الله الواحد الاحد 

كسلاوي انجدنا بالتشكيل 

*

----------


## RED PLANET

*منتصرين ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## نابلسى المريخابى

*والله ياأحمر مكه بقيت أتفائل بيك إن شاءالله منتصرين يارب 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*احمـــــــــــــــــــــــــر مازيمبى قووووووووووووم لف ..
ياخ كرهتنا لعب البلى زاتو .. 
انت مافى زول غيرك بفتح بوست المباراة ؟؟
ياخ انا زهجت منك زاطو ..

خليك فى بوستات غطيس حجر هليل الزريبة كما تلحقنا الحجاج :21:
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*




			
				mido77 	 	 		 			 				 			 			احمـــــــــــــــــــــــــر مازيمبى قووووووووووووم لف ..
ياخ كرهتنا لعب البلى زاتو .. 
انت مافى زول غيرك بفتح بوست المباراة ؟؟
ياخ انا زهجت منك زاطو ..

خليك فى بوستات غطيس حجر هليل الزريبة كما تلحقنا الحجاج :21: 		




قالوا الما بتلحقو جدعوا 
غطست حجر الجلافيط في خمس مباريات 
وفتحت للمريخ اصعب اللقاءات وانتصر المريخ فيها جميعاً 
عدا تعادل وحيد مع الهلافيت بالزريبه ويبقي كجاج قوم لف انت وسامرين معاك 
امشوا افتحو بوست الشجره او تمرين للمريخ بلاي هو المباريات دي ما بفتحها الا ناس مازمبي

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

منتصرين ان شاء الله



انشاء الله يا حبيب واتوقعها باذن الله رباعيه ع الاقل 
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نابلسى المريخابى
					

والله ياأحمر مكه بقيت أتفائل بيك إن شاءالله منتصرين يارب 




تسلم يا حبيب 
اه بيقت كيف مع الدوام بعد الاجازة 
انشاء الله احقق الفال الحسن في كل مره باذن الله 
*

----------


## الدلميت

*ينتصر المريخ بإذن الله تعالي
*

----------


## ابوجالا

*منتصرين باذن الله. بس ليه المرة دي عنوانك صيغته ( مزملية) فيه تقليل للفريق المنافس؟؟
                        	*

----------


## ابواسراء

*قال مدرب الأهلي بركية ان المريخ فقط ثلاث لاعبين ولو احكم الرقابة عليهم سوف يظفر بالنقاط ونسي ان هؤلاء الثلاثة يحتاجون ستة من لاعبي الأهلي للمراقبة وقال ايه ؟؟؟قال فقط خايف من التحكيم !!!!كلام الطير في الباقير 
*

----------


## 轻糖阊侨

*涫沅 轻湔 後亿磴

*

----------


## 轻玩郧软

*





 轻阍茄呱 轻谜犴 呤仁 孺怯厣 峭阊 氵
					


耷徭 轻闱 仁嵬捩 滔阪 
圬邮 吞 轻提禽碡 蓓 毋 闳茄砬 
孑释 後阊砦 钦谌 轻徂橇鞘 媲涫昭 轻阊砦 蓓迩 蹄碲丘 
谙 授窍 嫱硐 阙 轻遽禽硎 惹嵋秧儒 骓绒 咛翘 捩 彷 卿 嬗倾秧 阙沁 
倾枣 禽释 孺邮 轻蕴彦 擎 抒秧 後阊砦 柔琼 彐 轻闳茄砬 享 闱 容释迩 轻 淝 闱毅软







暂舒 轻问 锨

沅真秧 扰袖 轻徨 砬 菝 轻雾
*

----------


## zalnoon

*





 轻阍茄呱 轻谜犴 呤仁 孺怯厣 峭阊 氵
					

砦嬷 阊砦 轻渔锨 嬉陧沐 轻爿享 嬗硐 轻柔 轻钦犴 
闳茄鞘 窒 清磲 阆漤 帚 闳茄砬 轻湘秧 轻沣闶且 晚 碛硌 轻阊砦 仁孑磙 轻徨 日嫜 沣是义 
渫 轻障茄 惹袖 轻徨 轻媲拖 轻峭 

哂崆骓 卿滔淝 惹崾赃磲 



砬秧 砬峭阊 徭 峭恃闶淝 枣礤....
萸崆遽 沁妊 沅 卿 碚踣...
勤赞 逍 轻菅磙 嵯烟 轻驷...
嫦禽谑 阡 轻媲溴...
媲衔 哚 闳茄砬叔 ...
媲坩 崆谌 轻清犴 徭 用崾邈 琼 墟轻滏 ...
 磙驷媲 犴 ...嫜橇 峭薯秦 轻清犴...
俏 峭阊 ...溱 ...後沅禽渝 眼 轻菅 轻郧于 蓓 轻倾咔漤鞘 媲徙邮骓 软 轻菅磙礓...
崆 ...嶷香 峭恃倾 轻沅禽 媲崾折硌 沅 悦溴...
萸崆遽 卺 阊 轻谡嫜 菅 後阊砦 轻谙硐 沅 轻涮驺 轻许 豌徭 轻涮沐 卺 障嫜邈 嫦禽阪 阡迩...
驷 输禹 琼智 俏 卿 轻清犴 是佑 1928 ...
　　　　　　　
试唔徨 轻清犴...
试唔徨 轻清犴:
轻显 /颓延 阊沩
淹轻/闱徇/嫣享/任硎..後陷勤...
谡倾/唔是/哝涫沁/阢茄...後嬗...
阢 陀/阃阆 哝/後逄驺....
倾漤鞘 後菅磙礓 仁尴磴 哐 尴 恃猪 劂嫱 轻蹄清硌 媸于 轻阍清享...
*

----------


## sudanese wargoo

*涫沅 轻湔 後亿磴 轻阊砦 轻礞 孢 礞 卿 郧 轻徨
*

----------


## zalnoon

*





 轻阍茄呱 轻谜犴 呤仁 孺怯厣 侨媲友橇
					

耷 阆讶 轻缅犴 妊唔 卿 轻阊砦 蒉 酸撬 崆谌礓 驷 峭咩 轻艳侨 卺礤 渔 碣菅 惹徜耷 驿禹 卿 迥崆 轻酸撬 硗是替 邮 沅 崆谌 轻缅犴 後阊寝壬 孓轻 琼 靠哭轻 蒉 吻磔 沅 轻释唔 !!!!哚倾 轻仨 蓓 轻惹揄 



後卺 蒉 砬侨媲友橇 阆讶 轻清犴 怯沐 阢 汜唔.....
驽 烟 隳先 驺褪雁 嬖讶 阙琼 掊驽 轻杖峭 蓓 线卿 孓衙 哚倾 锨 ...
擎 颓体 耷崆 卿 徙 碚淹 崆 体 ...
骓倾 卿 磙香 崆谌驽 阌舒 硌猪 蹄彐 轻清犴 ...
崆 耷 释唔 ..驷 哚倾 仨 蓓 惹揄....

*

----------


## 阊砦侨 哂崆骓

*    &  
*

----------


## 阊砦侨 哂崆骓

*
*

----------


## 阊砦侨 哂崆骓

*轻试唔嵘 轻阊酝 徙惹亚 轻礞 :

轻椭秧




犴闱 惹舆轻 虞茄 柔 糖妊 後陷勤
    

于硐 轻于嫦 掎 轻惹郧 嫜阒卿 谔 嬗厍

   
舆媲迩 孢崾皂 逄驺

 
*

----------


## 阊砦侨 哂崆骓

*
*

----------


## 阊砦侨 哂崆骓

*咔仁淝 轻菅磙礓 媲嵬咔 蓓 闳茄巧 轻绣侨 轻擎犰 惹邮窍 轻阊砦 媲崾 卿叔 2 / 1 後阊砦 



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ملعب المباراة
استاد ودمدني

*

----------


## zalnoon

*والله ياكسلاوي الملعب كعب عدييييييييييييييل....
والاضاءه تعبااانه...
ولمن اخش للاهلي بكون مضايق جدن....
عشان كدا ...البركه في عماري ....بخفف علينا شويه ...
ود لعااااااااااااااب...

*

----------


## مناوي

*بالتوفيييييييييق لسودان المريخ ...

*

----------


## الحارث

*
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*بالتوفيق للزعيم ان شاءالله منتصرين



بالجمبه كده
ياحمر دا سيد الاتيام ما الاهيلى 
عشان مدنى وناس مدنى احلى ناس
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*بالتوفيق سودان المريخ
وما لانصر الا من عند الله 
..
اللهم لا سهلا الا ما جعلته سهلا
..
لا فرق بين جربوع مدني وجربوع شندي وجربوع العرضة شمال وصغيرها
...
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*ليه يامرهف  -- سيد الاتيام فريقى  وطنى الثانى----سيد الاتيام  رفد المريخ-- بالمارشال--  وابراهومة اعظم لاعب  انجبته الملاعب السودانية حتى العام بعد القادم  والشبر وعبد الرحيم الشيخ-- وخالد--ابولبده وهدفه الاسطورى من  مناطق دفاع الخصم--- وادارته مريخاب  ونذكر فؤاد التوم --وبابكر التوم  وابوعمورى--
كلو شى الا سيد الاتيام وسامرين يااحمر مكة
انتو محرق روحكم ريكاردو--بقيتو تخافو  منو  عديل كدا--وانا ذاتى بخاف منو--زى الثعبان
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*اللهم   أنصر   الزعيم   وأبعدنا   من  جلطات   ريكاردو   وخوفنا   من  هذه  المباراة   كبير  ليس  من  الأهلى   بل  من  مدربنا    وكل  مايتعسر   الهليل    لاعبى   الزعيم  بتهاونوا
*

----------


## alhawii

*بالتوفيق للزعيم ان شاء الله منتصرين

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*بسم الله نبدأ
                        	*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 6 (2 من الأعضاء و 4 زائر)


الوليد عمر, احمر مكة:ANSmile04:
*

----------


## farandakas

*

تشكيلة الزعيم 
الحضرى 
باسكال وضفر 
ليما وبلة 
سعيد وقلق والباشا ورمضان 
كلتشى وساكواها 
بالتوفيق زعيمنا المفدى 
*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*والليلة علي قول حسن بسوسة احمر مكة جيب من جوه بالله 
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*تشكيلة   الزعيم    الحضرى   
    ليما     بله  جابر   ضفر   باسكال  
السعودى   قلق    رمضان  عجب    الباشا  

    ساكواها   وكليتشى



*

----------


## الوليد عمر

*لاكن ما قلت لي يا احمر مكة قصة الزوار الكتار المعاك ديل شنو؟؟؟:d5aan:
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*بسم الله منتصرين بأذن الله
                        	*

----------


## farandakas

*


منتصرين باذن الله 


*

----------


## farandakas

*


الله يسترنا من النيلين الصورتا ابت تصل من مدنى 
ياود الصايم لحق لينا الصورة من الاستاد 
*

----------


## farandakas

*

سودانى وخليك سودانى 
الماسورة الاكبر فى نقل المباريات 
*

----------


## farandakas

*

رجعنا للرادى
بس ان شاءالله حجار البطارية تكون كويسه  
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*اه لسه كمال حامد بمسر فينا 
كمال حامد كل مره بقول القادم احلي 
والله يا كمال انت وقناتك دي ماشفنا منكم حلو 
انطلاقة المباراة الان ولسه مافي اي صوره الله يصبرنا بس 

*

----------


## ود الدمام

*بداية   المباراة
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*مخالفه للاهلي يرتكبها بسكال تنفذ ويتصدي لها الحضري في التماس 

*

----------


## farandakas

*


الله يستر من الخرمجة بداية الفريق 
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*هجمة    خطرة    من  الأهلى   مدنى    يشتتها   الحضرى
                        	*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*ياخي كرة ماقادرين ينقلوها عذرا ايها المواطن السوداني فنحنا في الالفية الثالثة وماقادرين ينقلوه  كرة من مدني 
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*خمسه دقايق والتعادل مازال مستمر
                        	*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*ده الخايف انا منو من قبيل
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 15 (7 من الأعضاء و 8 زائر) منتصرين باذن الله


احمر مكة,الوليد عمر,farandakas,kramahmad,سكواهاسواها,ود الدمام,طارق حامد
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الالتراس يشجع بقوة ومخالفه للاهلي مدني ويتصدي لها سكواها
                        	*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*المذيع ده قابضنو من وين
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*صلو علي النبي صلو عليه
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*مخالفه للاهلي في وسط ملعب المريخ
                        	*

----------


## farandakas

*


مالو سعيد دا من بداية المباراة شغال مخالفات 
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*هجمه مريخيه منظمه وتحتسب مخالف للاهلي مدني
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*حسب   وصف   الأذاعة    لاعبى   المريخ    لسه   خارج   الشبكة 
*

----------


## سامرين

*سلامات ياصفوه
اللهم انصر الزعيم نصر عزيز مقتدر
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

حسب   وصف   الأذاعة    لاعبى   المريخ    لسه   خارج   الشبكة 



اعتقد ان الحكم في ست دقائق محتسب علي لاعبي المريخ سبعه مخالفات 
كيف يلعب لاعبي المريخ بهذه النوعيه من الحكام لكن لو اجتهدو سيكسب المريخ النتيجه بصوره كبيره
                        	*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*المذيع يتحدث الان عن العطور وجابه منو واداها لمنو 
الله يصبرنا
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*المذيع   قال  جائزة   المباراة    عطور   ومستحضرات   تجميييييييييييييييل    ده   كلام    ده
*

----------


## farandakas

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

حسب   وصف   الأذاعة    لاعبى   المريخ    لسه   خارج   الشبكة 




خارج الشبكة 

 باصات غلط وفاولات كمية 
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ياسر كجول
					

المذيع ده قابضنو من وين



شكلو هلفوت متجلفط
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*مخالفه للمريخ ضد كليتشي والمعلق يقول الحكم يحتسب مخالفه ثم اي مخالفه لمدني قبل صافرة الحكم يقول مخالفه جلفوط
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*لمتين    نحضر   المباريات    فى   الراديو   ياناس   السودااااااااااااااااااااااان


*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

المذيع   قال  جائزة   المباراة    عطور   ومستحضرات   تجميييييييييييييييل    ده   كلام    ده



اها قولوا ليما ممكن يشيلها
موسي الذومة دا يدوه شنو ؟
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*تسديد قويه ويقول تهديفه هههههه معلق جلفوط
                        	*

----------


## farandakas

*

كورنر للزعيم 
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*والله المعلق رشاشه ظاهر يطرب لهجمت المريخ ويفرح ويعلي صوته لهجمت الاهيلي
                        	*

----------


## farandakas

*

المريخ الى الان لا طعم له
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*ربع ساعه والتعادل مستمر تماس مريخي
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*العطور دي خليهم يديهوه لمرتضي
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*فشل قناة النيلين مستمر
                        	*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الدقيقة   16  والنتيجة   تعادل    بدون  أى   هجمة   خطرة   للزعيم
*

----------


## kramahmad

*طيب انتو كوره الجلافيط قبل يومين كانت منقوله الجديد شنو ؟ ولا بس عشان دي كوره الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*مخالفه للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*مخالفه للمريخ موسي يرتكبها مع بله جابر تنفذ من بسكال
                        	*

----------


## farandakas

*

ساكواها دا بقى تعبان اى كورة بفقدا 
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*مخالف للمريخ والدقيقه 20 والتعادل مستمر
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*المذيع     ينعس    ومخالفة   للزعيم   والدقيقة   20    وللحين   لاعبى   المريخ    خارج   الشبكة
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*باذن الله الدقيقه 30 تشهد هدف مريخي
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*المريخ بدا يفرض سيطرته النسبيه
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*نصف   الشوط  الأول    أنتهى   وللحين   ماسمعنا   أسم   حارس   مرمى   الأهلى   الله   يسترنا    شكل   لاعبى    الزعيم    خارج   الفورمه
*

----------


## ياسر صديق

*ناس النيلين شكلهم نسو الكيابل في الخرطوم
                        	*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*يا رب نصرك
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*ركنيه مريخيه وتطلع تماس مريخي
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*يا حليل قناة فوول برضها افضل من كمال حامد وقناته التعبانه
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

نصف   الشوط  الأول    أنتهى   وللحين   ماسمعنا   أسم   حارس   مرمى   الأهلى   الله   يسترنا    شكل   لاعبى    الزعيم    خارج   الفورمه



شكل المريخ سيء ولكن الحارس اخرج كورتين في الكونر بس المعلق تافه شويه
                        	*

----------


## farandakas

*

والله ياناس التلفزيون كرهتونا الكورة 
وناس الاستديو شكلهم شتتو 
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ياسر صديق
					

ناس النيلين شكلهم نسو الكيابل في الخرطوم



  ديل   الاشاره    بتاعتهم   فى   الطريق   جائه   بركشه
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحلفاوى
					

يا حليل قناة فوول برضها افضل من كمال حامد وقناته التعبانه



صدقت في النقل 
لكن قوون تظل متحيزه تحيز اعمي
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*على قناة النيلين هذه اللحظات مباراة السويد وتركيا فى كاس العالم 1998 لله فى خلقه شئون
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الحضري يستلم تهديفه قويه
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*اها الحاصل شنو نحن لا رادي لا تلفزيون
*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*رابط  الاداعة يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## عبدالله الليبي

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## farandakas

*

قوووووووووووووووووووووون كلتشى 
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون اوسونو
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## ياسر صديق

*ناس النيلين قنعو منها جابو كورة السويد
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

صدقت في النقل 
لكن قوون تظل متحيزه تحيز اعمي



يا اخوى مش احسن التحيز من البشتنه اللى نحن فيها ده
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 15 (7 من الأعضاء و 8 زائر)

احمر مكة,الوليد عمر,farandakas,kramahmad,سكواهاسواها,ود الدمام,طارق حامد قلت ليك الدقيقه 30 صاااااااااااااااااااااااااااح تاني ما تجي جمب الوستات خليت ليكم الشجره انت وسامرين
*

----------


## farandakas

*

سحار انت يا احمر مكة 


*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*هدف ضايع للاهلى بعد هدف كلتشى مباشرة
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*يا فرندقس شوف اخوك تقديراتو كيف قال هدف المريخ في الدقيقه 30 وقلت ليكم المعلق دا بعرف شي
                        	*

----------


## farandakas

*
احمر مكة يأكد هدف المريخ فى الدقيقة 30
وتخزلو دقيقه واحده 
*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحلفاوى
					

هدف ضايع للاهلى بعد هدف كلتشى مباشرة





الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## farandakas

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

يا فرندقس شوف اخوك تقديراتو كيف قال هدف المريخ في الدقيقه 30 وقلت ليكم المعلق دا بعرف شي





زمان مفتكر كج 
​بس طلعت سحااااار
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الحاصل شنو؟
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة farandakas
					



سحار انت يا احمر مكة 





لست كاهنا او عرافا لكن حبي للمريخ 
يجعلني احس متي ياتي الهدف للمريخ يبادلك الاحساس بالاحساس انه احلي من الشيكولاته
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم 
استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*احمر مكه ياخطير

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*بان الله منتصرين
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

لست كاهنا او عرافا لكن حبي للمريخ 
يجعلني احس متي ياتي الهدف للمريخ يبادلك الاحساس بالاحساس انه احلي من الشيكولاته



معك يا احمر مكة تحلو المشاركة
                        	*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*عمرحسن ده هايج كده داير الزعيم يسجلو ولا شنو
                        	*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*وبالمناسبه دى الله يبعد عننا عنكبه 
ماسوره امها بت ابوها
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*على النيلين مباشر هولندا وسيربيا والله حربى يا استاذ كمال
                        	*

----------


## farandakas

*

المذيع دا بكتلنا بأنفعالاتو مع هجمات الاهلى 



*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*يجب على لاعبى المريخ حسم المباراة من الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*الله يبربر كيك يا مذيع يا غارض يا جلفوكى يا غفن
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*شفتو المعلق قاااااااااااااااااااااااااال شنو عمر حسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان لكن بره والله اكبر جلفووووط 
اصبر اس التاني بجيك
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالله شوف المذيع الوسخ بلكورك كيف في الفرص الضائعة للاهلي وفي قون المريخ يتكلم بهدوء

يااااااااااااخي مامعقول

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*عمرحسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسن ولكن بره بره بره مزيع منتظر هدف الاهلى
                        	*

----------


## farandakas

*

والله المذيع ماباقى ليهو الا يدخل يجيب قون 
هدف كلتشى ما كورك فيهو كدا
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*40 د وهدف للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحلفاوى
					

على النيلين مباشر هولندا وسيربيا والله حربى يا استاذ كمال



مباشر دى والله ما يشموها الا فى الممتاز وشاكلته
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*باذن الله المريخ يمطر شباكه في الشوط الثاني عشان يعرف قدروا كويس
                        	*

----------


## kramahmad

*يا رب التاني علشان نخلص من جعجعه المذيع دا
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*المذيع   ده    قافل   على    الجائزة   بتاعت   البخور   دى   ولا   شنو    كل  مره   يقولها   لينا
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*تفرغ السيد المزيع لتفاصيل جوائز المباراة
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

احمر مكه ياخطير




تسلم شفت المعلق العفن دا للمريخ يقول خطيره وما يكورك
                        	*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*يا رب قووووووووووووووووون تانى
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*انتهاء الشوط الاول والنتيجه تقدم المريخ بهدف 
الشوط الثاني سيشهد المزيد باذن الله من الاهداف للمريخ 
 				الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 67 (22 من الأعضاء و 45 زائر)

احمر مكة,مكاريــوس,Azmi shosh,الأبيض ضميرك,المريخ والتاريخ,الحمادي,ابواخلاص,احمد الحلفاوى,dawzna,farandakas,ياسر كجول,kramahmad,Mohamed Eisa,رشيدي+,زين العابدين عبدالله,سكواهاسواها,RED PLANET,redstar,عبدالله الليبي,ود الدمام,طارق الحاج,طارق حامد
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*45 د والنتيجة تقدم مريخى بهدف كلتشى والزمن المبدد 2 د
                        	*

----------


## farandakas

*باقى دقيقة على انتهاء الشوط الاول حسب تقدير المعلق الوهم  
*

----------


## عبدالله الليبي

* د 45 والمريخ متقدم  بهدف كلتشى
 
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*رشيدي النسور بمدني ماذا تفعل اخي ابراهيم هناء
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انتهاء الشوط الاول بهدف كلتشي 

مذيع متحيز بارد للمريخ وحار نار منقد للاهلي

غصبا عنكم كلكم يامترصدين المريخ دايما منتصر
ولانامت اعين الجبناء امثالكم

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*السلام عليكم
انا جيت وسمعت مذيع الاذاعه بيتكلم عن جوائز المباراه
انتو مع الاذاعه برضو؟؟؟؟
والشوط الاول ينتهى
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*أنتهاء   الشوط   الأول   بهدف   للزعيم   من   أمضاء   كليتشى   ولكن   مستوى   لاعبى   الزعيم  دون  الوسط   وكم  من  اللاعبين    ليس   لهم   وجود   يجب   أستبدال   ساكواها   ودخول    أديكو   وخروج   رمضان   عجب   ودخول   العجب 
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة farandakas
					

باقى دقيقة على انتهاء الشوط الاول حسب تقدير المعلق الوهم  



يا ابراهومة الكورة انتهت قبيييييييييييييييل
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*نهاية الشوط الاول بهدف كلتشى وفى الخرطوم البحارة والوطنى تعادل بهدف لكل
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلتشي ياكايدهم يامجننهم 
واثق الخطوة يمشي ملكا 


*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*كمال حتمد جا تاااااااااااانى شاهد ما شافش حاجه 
قوم لغ بلا نيلين بلا مرض
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*النيلين قناه غير جديره باحترام اكبر نادي ويمتلك اكبر قاعده جماهيريه في السودان ويمكن يكون ثالث اكبر جمهور في افريقيا من حيث الترتيب 

*

----------


## ود الدمام

*كمال   حامد    يقول   العيب   مامنهم    من  المصدر   ؟؟؟   ويعتذر   ويقول   يتم   بثها    غدا   ؟؟   نحن   فى    عام   2012     ونسمع   المباريات   من  المذياع   ؟؟   ده   السودااااااااااااااااااااااان   الشعب   الوحيد   اللى   بحضر    فى    المباريات   من  المذياع
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تعذر كمال حامد بوجود تشويش في القمر من المصدر في الجزائر


بالله مدني مشت الجزائر حاجه عجيبه جد

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*حضر السيد كمال حامد للاستديو بعد نهاية الشوط الاول والعذر لعدم نقل المباراة التشويش المتعمد لقناة النيلين 

ضحك على العقول يا استاذ كمال يتم تشويش القناة لاهميتها فبنسال اهمية النيلين الرياضية حتى فى التردد 11678 مافى قناة مهمة خاشه معاكم
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

كلتشي ياكايدهم يامجننهم 
واثق الخطوة يمشي ملكا ظالم الحسن شديد الكبريا 








قوي التهديف شديد سريع الخطوات 
اباتشي المشي وصوريخ الاهداف 
*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*ودعناكم الله 

شوط الاعصاب ده ما بنقدر ليها


اللهم وفق المريخ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وقال برضو لو جات المباراة اليوم ستبث غدا عصرا ومساءا تعويضا لينا نحنا المساكين

*

----------


## farandakas

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

يا ابراهومة الكورة انتهت قبيييييييييييييييل





​معليش يااحمد جات متأخرا عشان القمر شوش علينا نحنا وناس النيلين 
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

تعذر كمال حامد بوجود تشويش في القمر من المصدر في الجزائر


بالله مدني مشت الجزائر حاجه عجيبه جد




اخشي انو البشوش يكون قاعد في فنقوقه 
وبشوش ليهم ببصطونه قوم لف انت والنيلين بتاعتكم دي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كمال حامد يصرح بان الصورة طلعت نضيفة من مدني بس التشويش حصل من الجزائر .

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحلفاوى
					

حضر السيد كمال حامد للاستديو بعد نهاية الشوط الاول والعذر لعدم نقل المباراة التشويش المتعمد لقناة النيلين 

ضحك على العقول يا استاذ كمال يتم تشويش القناة لاهميتها فبنسال اهمية النيلين الرياضية حتى فى التردد 11678 مافى قناة مهمة خاشه معاكم



خلاص  يا فوكس سبورت  والجزيره الرياضيه  
*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*بحمد لله الان ولا غيره 
قمت بعمل ثانى 
فبعد مسحى لقون قبل السنة تقريبا 
قمت الان بمسح النيلين وترددها 
ولكم ان تتخيلو الراحة التى اشعر بها الان 
واذا لم تصدق فجرب ولن تندم
                        	*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*مبرووووووووووووووك
والشوط التانى لابد من زيادة الغلة 
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*بداية الشوط الثانى مع التمنيات للزعيم بالانتصار 

كل الذين علقوا على مجريات الشوط الاول طالبوا لاعبى الاهلى بالهجوم وان دفاع المريخ ليس بالمستوى وطالبوا بصانع العاب مثل فيصل العجب
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الشوط الثاني ولاتبديل في المريخ 
اعتقد تغير قلق افضل كما قال المحلل لانني لم اسمع قلق الاعند تنفيذ الركنيه
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*خارج   الشبكة    الريال    مهزوم   الحين   بهدف   والدقيقة  17   الدورى   الأسبانى
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الحكم قال مخالف لاهيلي مدني
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

تعذر كمال حامد بوجود تشويش في القمر من المصدر في الجزائر


بالله مدني مشت الجزائر حاجه عجيبه جد




نفترض انه في تشويش في القمر الصناعي طيب ما ممكن يستعملوا شبكة سوداتل
رغم انها غالية 
لكن ممكن يعملوا خدمة بجنيه وينقلوا لينا الكورة
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*مفروض  يتم   تغير    قلق    وساكواها    
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*تماس مريخي ينفذ وعكسيه تطلع هجمه لمدني يرجعها بسكال يقطعها عماري ثم يقطها وخطيره من رمضان عجب علت العارضه دا كلام المعلق الوهم
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*النيلين الشمالى عطبره والمريخ ( ياتو مريخ ما عارف )
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*مخالفه للمريخ يعملها عماري مع سعيد السعودي
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحلفاوى
					

النيلين الشمالى عطبره والمريخ ( ياتو مريخ ما عارف )



ههههههههه
كمال دا شغال سمك لبن 
تشابه عليه المريخ دا مريخ الابيض
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*المذيع   ده   مابعرف  أسماء   لاعبى   المريخ    ولا    لاعبى   المريخ   نائمين
*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*وحد من الاعلامين 
الذين يمكن ان يخدموا الزعيم 
ذلكم هوكمال حامد
من المواقع المتاحة لهم 
ولكنهم تجدهم دائما فى الحياد
لماذا 
لا ادرى
*

----------


## farandakas

*

ان شاءالله هدف تانى لكلتشى 
*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

خارج   الشبكة    الريال    مهزوم   الحين   بهدف   والدقيقة  17   الدورى   الأسبانى



خارج الشبكة  رونالدو يحرز التعادل 22
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*ركنيه لاهيلي مدني
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

ههههههههه
كمال دا شغال سمك لبن 
تشابه عليه المريخ دا مريخ الابيض



مريخ الفاشر وقد تاهل للمرحلة النهائية من التاهيلي
بعد تعادله مع الشمالي
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*امشي جيبه قووون انت يا جلفوط
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*ركنية    للأهلى     وتمر   جوار   القائم   والمذيع   مافضل   ليه   إلا   يحسبها   ليهم   قوون
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة farandakas
					



ان شاءالله هدف تانى لكلتشى 



اتمناه كلتشي لكن حدسي قول رمضان عجب
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

اتمناه كلتشي لكن حدسي قول رمضان عجب



ان شاء الله يجيبو ريكاردو المهم يجي
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*مذيع تافه 
بطنو طاااااااااامة 
بس مع هجمة الاهلي بسخن 
اسخنو سيخة في رويسك دا
                        	*

----------


## farandakas

*


البرازيلى دا بعمل فى شنو 
قلق وساكواها وسعيد قاعدين خرمجه بس
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*اصوات الالتراس تشجع بقوه
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*واحد   يصحى   سئ  كارو   ده    نائم    قلق   ساكواها    الباشا    خارج   الشبكة
*

----------


## waleed salih

*الصندوق اللسجنوك فيهو احيييييييييي
الزول دا كان لميت فيهو بس بديهو عجوز سدت بيتها في وشو
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الهجمه للمريخ يسكت ويقول خطيره 
ولما تجي هجمه للاهيلي يرتفع صوته معلق تااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااافه شديد 
ياااااارب قوووون للمريخ عشان المعلق دا يسكت نهائي ما يعلق تاني كلو كلو
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ربع الساعة من الشوط الثاني والمريخ متقدم بهدف كلتشي

*

----------


## waleed salih

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه قال متوكل بيكهام
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

واحد   يصحى   سئ  كارو   ده    نائم    قلق   ساكواها    الباشا    خارج   الشبكة



لما تنتهي الكوره صحيني يا ابراهومه 

*

----------


## ود الدمام

*لاعبى   الأهلى   حسب   وصف  المذيع   متحركين   أفضل   مننا   كتير   يجب   على    مدربنا   الهمام   يجرى    تغير   ساكواها   لابد    من   جلسه    بالكنبه  كم   مباراة    حتى   يرجع    زى   ماكان   
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*كوره خطير يستلمها ابوبكر عامر حارس الاهيلي
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

لاعبى   الأهلى   حسب   وصف  المذيع   متحركين   أفضل   مننا   كتير   يجب   على    مدربنا   الهمام   يجرى    تغير   ساكواها   لابد    من   جلسه    بالكنبه  كم   مباراة    حتى   يرجع    زى   ماكان   



ليسو افضل 
مع ان هذا ليس مستوي المريخ ولكن المعلق 
يقتل الكره ويتجاهل هجمات المريخ ولا يعلق عليها ولايقدم اي وصف للكوره
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*انتو عمارررريه دا شنو ؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*ياسئ    ريكاردو    نشط   التشكيله   دى   أجرى    تغير    ولكن   مايكون   تغيرك   مشاتر   زى   كل   مره   هسى    يسحب   رمضان  ولا  الباشا   ويدخل    الشغيل   ولا   أمير  كمال  أبدا   مابغير   تغير   صاح
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*مع ان الاتربه ضد المريخ قال تخرب اللعب للفريقين يا هذا الاتربه تساعد اهيلي مدني
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

ليسو افضل 
مع ان هذا ليس مستوي المريخ 
يقتل الكره ويتجاهل هجمات المريخ ولا يعلق عليها ولايقدم اي وصف للكوره



اكيد دا ريكاردو
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الدقيقة 20 والنتيجة برضو تقدم المريخ غصبا عن المذيع الرشاشه ده

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة waleed salih
					

انتو عمارررريه دا شنو ؟؟؟؟



لاعب ارتكاز اهيلي مدني
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

اكيد دا ريكاردو



بس يخرج قلق 
ويدخل العجب
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

لاعب ارتكاز اهيلي مدني



شفت المزيع اب سفة دا بنطقو كيف
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*والله   المذيع   مافضل  إلا   يحسبها   ليهم   كورة    من  الأهلى   
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*واااااااااااااااااااااه مباشره ترتطم بالعارضه ويستلمها الحضري بصوت منكسر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*يامذيع عيب عليك
اها لو جات قون كان سويت شنو ؟؟
كان دخلت الملعب جوه هنيت اللاعب !!!

*

----------


## اسماعيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

ان شاء الله يجيبو ريكاردو المهم يجي



 حلوة جداً 
المهم قووووووووووول


*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*22 د وهدف للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة waleed salih
					

شفت المزيع اب سفة دا بنطقو كيف



يارب قون للمريخ تاني عشان هذا المعلق السفيه
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*ياشباب الداخل رسالة لناس مدني ادوهو لينا طوبة ولا قارورة في تربيزتو دي
                        	*

----------


## عبدالله الليبي

* المذيع   الجلفوط   عملها ظاهرة شديد  
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*المباراة   دون   مستوى   ولاعبى  الزعيم   تعبانين   جدا   وأكثر   واحد   بنسمع   صوته    الحضرى
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

يامذيع عيب عليك
اها لو جات قون كان سويت شنو ؟؟
كان دخلت الملعب جوه هنيت اللاعب !!!




عشان انا لما بقوم علي الجلافيط 
في مليون نفر بجوا ناطين لي وانا زي ما بقول الجلافيط 
يخدمون الجلافيط ويعملوا اي شي ضد المريخ شفتو الجلافيط اس بشجعوا في الاهيلي 
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*لو كان الفريق لاعب تمام وجايب كم هدف
ما كان في زول لاحظ للمزيع
لكن البيعملها ريكاردو يقع فيها المزيع
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*الدقيقة كم و هل لسه معظم لعيبتنا مختفيين
*

----------


## farandakas

*

الحمار دا لسه بتفرج على لاعبينو وماعاوز يعمل تغيير 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هسه الحكم حيتلكك بالاتربة ويقول داير يلغيها
بس المريخ يجب قون تاني طوالي حيلغيها

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة waleed salih
					

ياشباب الداخل رسالة لناس مدني ادوهو لينا طوبة ولا قارورة في تربيزتو دي



ونسمع الكوره ((الاتربه الاتربه كيف )) دا رشاشه يا جماعه 
الرياح قويه ضد المريخ ولا يستطيع لاعبي المريخ التقدم بها لقوة الرياح
                        	*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*الجماعة ديل ما ينومو على الهدف 
ده وبعدين ناس الاهلى 
والحكم يفادئونا بالتعادل 
فى الزمن القاتل 
لابد من تعزيز الهدف 
لنضمن المباراة
*

----------


## waleed salih

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

عشان انا لما بقوم علي الجلافيط 
في مليون نفر بجوا ناطين لي وانا زي ما بقول الجلافيط 
يخدمون الجلافيط ويعملوا اي شي ضد المريخ شفتو الجلافيط اس بشجعوا في الاهيلي 



تاني البسألك كلمني بس 
بس بالجنبة الفيها الحديدة
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الى متى سيتمر ريكاردو بهذا الوسط التعبان
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*المذيع   ده  أى  هجمة   للأهلى   بقول   خطيره    ؟؟   الدقيقة   30   والنتيجة   هدف   كليتشى
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*ربنا يستر بس
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة farandakas
					



الحمار دا لسه بتفرج على لاعبينو وماعاوز يعمل تغيير 



هههههه
دا بكون نااااااااااااااااااايم اس يا حبيب
                        	*

----------


## farandakas

*

صوت الاولتراس عالى ماشاءالله 
*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*شوفو 
الكارو 
صاحية 
لا نايمة 
عيشين على اعصابنا 
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*ياناس ماتصنوا كده بتمرقونا بره الشبكة
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*كل المخالفات لصالح الاهلى من لياقة اللاعبين ولا حكم المباراة
                        	*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*اكيد المذيع 
حاقد 
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*فى   كل   مباراة   يثبت   لنا    سئ  كارو   هذا   أنه   بعيد   كل   البعد   عن   التدريب  بس  الله  يصبرنا    عليه
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة waleed salih
					

تاني البسألك كلمني بس 
بس بالجنبة الفيها الحديدة



اقيفو معاي في البوستات دي ساكت ضد الهلافيت والجلافيط الوهم والعفن
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*ربع الساعة الاخير
النقطة الحرجة في زمن المباراة
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*التعادل   للأهلى   والمذيع    بفرح    فرح   شديييييييد
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*نقول يا لطيف بس
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*لا حول الله تعادل
                        	*

----------


## farandakas

*
الله يمرضك ياريكاردو 
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*على السيد وهدف التعادل فى الدقيقة 35
                        	*

----------


## ياسر صديق

*تمت الناقصه تعادل
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شوف المذيع ده بيكورك كيف !!!!

علي السيد يحرز التعادل للاهلي

*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

التعادل   للأهلى   والمذيع    بفرح    فرح   شديييييييد



لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*اتعادلوا  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*هذه الرياحه لاتساعد لاعبي المريخ في اللعب نهائي
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*مع   ريكاردو    ده    لن    نفرح   أبدااااااااااااااااا    
*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*حسبنا 
الله ونعم الوكيل 
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*دا الخايفين منو بعد كدا من الصعب تسجيل هدف . . . ناس الأهلي حيقفلوها ورا . . . الله يمرضك يا ريكاردو
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*والله توقعت هذا الهدف
ولكن ما كنت اريد احباطكم
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Azmi shosh
					

اتعادلوا  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



نعم وجمهور المريخ يهتف التحكيم فااااشل
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تغيير في المريخ 
اديكو بديلا لقلق

*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*لا يلدغ المؤمن من جحر مرتين 
يا سى كارو 
عذبتنا
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

والله توقعت هذا الهدف
ولكن ما كنت اريد احباطكم



رقم كل شي اتوقع 
ان يحرز المريخ الهدف الثاني باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*35 دقيقة وباقي 10 دقائق قبل نهاية المباراة

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الرؤيا معدومه في الاستاد تماما
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

رقم كل شي اتوقع 
ان يحرز المريخ الهدف الثاني باذن الله



يا رب
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الله   يحلنا   من    ريكاردو   بعد   ما   التعادل   حصل   يجرى   تغيره   الأول   
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

35 دقيقة وباقي 10 دقائق قبل نهاية المباراة




باذن الله ينتصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

باذن الله ينتصر المريخ





ياااااااااااااااااا  رب
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*العجب   بديلا   للباشا    وبالجد   كده   سئ  كارو   هذا    بأى   شكل   عايز   الكاس   للهلييييييييييييل
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*العجب بديلا للباشا
تغيير متاخر للعجب وخطا اخراج الباشا

*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*اها اديكو ما بصم
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*40   دقيقة    وباى   باى    للزعيم     مع   سئ  كارو
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

العجب بديلا للباشا
تغيير متاخر للعجب وخطا اخراج الباشا




ان شاء الله تصادف
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*مفروض   جماهير   الزعيم   تقف   الف  أحمر   مع  هذا   الرى   كارو    ويتخارج    اليوم   قبل    بكرة     لابد   من   يكون   للجمهور   كلمة   مع  مجلس  الأدارة
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الله يصبرنا بس
                        	*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*لو المريخ اتعادل 
النحس ده 
خليهو اشوف ليهو 
بلد 
ده معانا 
وله مع اعدانا
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*هذا الكاااارو قلناها مراراً وتكراراً يخدم الجلافيط من اجل صلاح ابليس
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*مع   ريكاردو    لن    نفرح   أبداااااا   ولا  نطمع   فى  دورى   ولا  كاس   ولا  كنفدراليه  
*

----------


## رشيدي

*الله يسسسسسسسسسسسسسستر
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*ومازال حارس الاهلي ع الارض والدقيقه 44
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

الله يصبرنا بس





يا بدرالدين نحن الصبر كملناهو زماااااااااااااان
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مرض !!!!
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شوف المذيع الجلفوط ده بيقول شنو ؟؟
قال الحارس على الارض واديكو قوي البنيه الاحتكاك معهو بيؤدي الى اصابات

عينك حاره بنيه تجيك في خشمك تكسر سنونك يارشاشه

*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الدقيقة   44    والتعادل   مازال  مستمر    والحكم   لن   يضيف   أى   وقت   أضافى
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*3 دقايق وقت ضايع

*

----------


## رشيدي

*ثلاثه دقائق  اضافيه
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*قووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## جوبارا

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وون
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*ساكواها
                        	*

----------


## رشيدي

*سكواها سواها الحمد لله
*

----------


## ياسر صديق

*مع وجود الكارو لابد من وضع الرايات والاستسلام رغم هدف ساكواها
                        	*

----------


## جوبارا

*زووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووط
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*دفاع الاهيلي يتفرج يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  تااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  فه يا جلفوط
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*احمر مكه قالها وقد كان

الله عليك يااحمر يارهيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييب

*

----------


## ابواخلاص

*اللهم لك الحمد
                        	*

----------


## الحارث

*الحمد لله يارب العااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالمين
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*ارقد يا حضريييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي ولا يهمك
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*ساكواها    سواااااااااااااااها    ولكن   الله   يستر    مع   سئ   كارو  
*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*الحمد لله 
فرجت 
وكنت اظنها لا تفرج 
مع سى 
كارو
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الحضري يفعلها ويضيع الزمن

الله عليك ياحضري يامحترف

*

----------


## RED PLANET

*احبك يا ود الدمام
احبك يا احمر مكة 
احبك يا جوبارا
احبكم ياصفوة
                        	*

----------


## ناصر صلاح الدين

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووون شرط شرط ساكواههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههها سواههههههههههههههههههههههههااا 
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*لله دركم يا التراس شجعتم رقم التعادل وفي احلك الظرووووف حكم جلفوط
                        	*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*الجلفوط 
ده 
ما جاتو 
جلطة 
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الحمد لله
الحمد لله
الحمد لله
الحمد لله
الحمد لله
الحمد لله
الحمد لله
الحمد لله
الحمد لله

الحمد لله
الحمد لله
الحمد لله
الحمد لله
الحمد لله
الحمد لله
الحمد لله
الحمد لله
الحمد لله
الحمد لله
الحمد لله
الحمد لله
الحمد لله
الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*والجمهور يحصب الحضري
                        	*

----------


## رشيدي

*  يالله التالت الجمهور يحصبون الملعب بالحجاره
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*المذيع   الجلفوط    مافضل   ليه   إلا   يقول   الحضرى   ممثل
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*دق الكفر يا مريخ ياخطر رقم كيد الاعداء والحكام المريخ يعووووووووووود بقوه
                        	*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*جمهور 
متخلف 
وحاقد 
وجلافيط 
قذرة 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سكواها سواها مهداة للمذيع الرشاشه ده


*

----------


## احمر مكة

*تماس مريخي وانتهت والحكم لم يصفر تافه وتماس مريخي
                        	*

----------


## عبدالله الليبي

* والصفيراب قاموا يطقعوا بالحجاره
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*التلاته نقاط فى الجراب الاخمر
مبررووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*الحمدلله حمداً كثيراً . . . و الله كنا قنعنا تماماً . . . الله يأذيك يا ريكاردوا جبت لينا جلطة
*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*على الاجهزة الامنية 
توفير الحماية الامنية 
الازمة 
فى ظل هذا التوتر 
الذى يستهدف الزعيم
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*تييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت تييييييييييييييييييييييييييت وانتهت با جلفوووووووووووط
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*ليما    نجم   المباراة    يكون   عشان  مستحضرات   التجميل   أدوها   ليما    الحمد  لله  أنتهت  
*

----------


## ناصر صلاح الدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

والجمهور يحصب الحضري



والله يا أحمر الحضري بقى يحنن كل مرة الجلافيط ديل يردموا فيه مليانين منو ملي شديد غايظهم شديد والله لو رجع بلده زول بقول ليه شيء مافي


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وانتهى مشوار مدني على خييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييييييييير

مبروك يامريخاب اها في ضهرك ياابو الهل
حتمشي منننا وييييييييييييييييين

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

الحمدلله حمداً كثيراً . . . و الله كنا قنعنا تماماً . . . الله يأذيك يا ريكاردوا جبت لينا جلطة




ليه تقنع وانا فاتح بوست 
احمر مكه يزال الرقم الصعب 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههاهييييييييييييييي
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ناصر صلاح الدين
					

والله يا أحمر الحضري بقى يحنن كل مرة الجلافيط ديل يردموا فيه مليانين منو ملي شديد غايظهم شديد والله لو رجع بلده زول بقول ليه شيء مافي





والحضري يرد عليهم بقوه الحضري يا كايدهم ادلع ياحضري والعب يا حضري
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المذيع الجلفوط ده اسمه اسامه علي حسين

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

ليه تقنع وانا فاتح بوست 
احمر مكه يزال الرقم الصعب 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههاهييييييييييييييي





لو ما فاتح البوست إنت كان قبييييييييييييييييييل مشيت نمت
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*أولا  مبرووووووووك   الثلاثه   نقاط    ولكن   يجب   الناس   تأخذ   وقفة   والمجلس   لابد   من  أن  يسمع   صوت   الجمهور   ريكاردو    لن  يحقق   شئ 
*

----------


## اسماعيل

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووون 
احمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــر مكة 
*

----------


## رشيدي

* لنفتح الصفحه القادمه الكونفدراليه
*

----------


## هيثم برعي

*الحمد لله مبروووووووووووووووووك الفوز  وعقبال الجايات
                        	*

----------


## farandakas

*

والله كما غادرنا ريكاردو دا بنموت 
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رشيدي
					

 لنفتح الصفحه القادمه الكونفدراليه



   مع   سئ    ريكاردو   الله  يصبرنا   ويسترنا
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*لذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 67 (22 من الأعضاء و 45 زائر)  اللهم لا شماته ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

ليه تقنع وانا فاتح بوست 
احمر مكه يزال الرقم الصعب 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههاهييييييييييييييي



شفت سمسم جات كشفت وبراااااااااااحة مرقت
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الحمد لله على النقاط الثلاثة بس ريكو مازال يفشل فى شوط المدربين
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*لذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 67 (22 من الأعضاء و 45 زائر)        احمر مكه دا بجيب ليكم سكري وضغط والتهاب في القولون ومصران عصبي
                        	*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*[QUOTE=مريخابي كسلاوي;438384]المذيع الجلفوط ده اسمه اسامه علي حسين
[/QUOTE
وهو رئيس القسم الرياضى باذاعة ود مدنى 
لذلك فهو متحيز للاهلى 
وبالمناسبه هو المريحنا فى النقل الارضى لمعظم البطولات الدوليه
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

شفت سمسم جات كشفت وبراااااااااااحة مرقت



ديل خليهم للتمارين وناس الشجره معها شيخي واستاذي وحبيبي طارق حامد
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*




			
				=ياسر كجول;438396]





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

المذيع الجلفوط ده اسمه اسامه علي حسين




وهو رئيس القسم الرياضى باذاعة ود مدنى 
لذلك فهو متحيز للاهلى 
وبالمناسبه هو المريحنا فى النقل الارضى لمعظم البطولات الدوليه
			
		


والله لو ليقي ليهو علقه 
لكن اقوليكم كفااااااااااااااااااااااهو المسمارين ديل واحد كلتشي والتاني ساكواها
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة farandakas
					



والله كما غادرنا ريكاردو دا بنموت 



نعم ويجب اقالة هذا الريكو 
المفروض يغير من زماااااااان مش بعد التعادل 
واعتقد انوبكون نايم والتغيرات يكون اجراها مساعديه
                        	*

----------

